# Aluminum Framing Plans On A 2014 Outback 298Re



## TJM (Feb 22, 2015)

*HELLO!! *

Does anyone know how you can obtain the 'Blueprints' or frame design of a Keystone Outback?

I have a 2014 Keystone Outback 298RE Diamond Edition and wish to install some items into the walls, such as feed a WiFi Booster cable via the roof thru the walls.......CAREFULLY!!

Do I have to contact Keystone to obtain any drawings or blueprints? I need to know where the aluminum framing is compared to an empty space behind the wall before attempting any drilling.

*RELATED TOPIC:*

Where do they lay the Main Wiring Harness on these trailers? Through the roofline along the centerline main frame beam and then down the walls? I do not wish to drill into any wiring, that much is certain! There is lighting all through this trailer and lighting lamps in the walls as well.

Thank You!!

TJM

Loving my Keystone Outback

April 22, 2016


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm interested to see what you learn. I have a 2012 of the same model. Two weeks ago, I ran power to the roof vent over the galley area. The most convenient place to tap the power was over the microwave, and even that was a chore.

I'm wondering if it wouldn't make more sense to go under the trailer for longer runs. Just a thought...


----------



## TJM (Feb 22, 2015)

*TO THOSE WHO RESPONDED:*

Thank you for your comments and wise advice! Now that I know of the 1" Frame Tubing plus solid foam inserts, it would be nearly impossible to attempt any type of interior modification.

Therefore, I will install some type of 110V Plug-In WiFi Booster system that I can simply attach safely via Velcro to the walls where my wife would approve! Lord forbid that I ever make any changes to our Diamond Edition interior without her approval to begin with..........I would be sleeping in a tent.

I will NOT be attempting to contact Keystone for Frame Blueprints. The point is now moot. Beside the foam inserts in the walls, I have a fully insulated bottom shield under the trailer and wrapped pipes to protect from the cold via the 4-Seasons package. Thus, this thing is basically a tank!

The Forum is an excellent source of information. Once again, I deeply appreciate your answering my questions and saving me a lot of headache due to potential damage.

TJM

Oregon

Snow is melting and Time to Travel......


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

TJM said:


> *TO THOSE WHO RESPONDED:*
> 
> Thank you for your comments and wise advice! Now that I know of the 1" Frame Tubing plus solid foam inserts, it would be nearly impossible to attempt any type of interior modification.
> 
> ...


Just a thought (a late one...) The bottom comes off pretty easily. Also, many people (including me) will make three cuts into the "arctic barrier" to create a flap so they can inspect or do work in the undercarriage. Afterwards, they tape it back up with Gorilla Tape and it's the same protection as before. Lot's of access down there.


----------



## RFalcon (Apr 29, 2017)

Also a bit late - if you ever need to run a cable through the roof/ceiling, the refrigerator vent is an excellent place. On a solar install, I ran the cable into the vent, down along the fridge, to the charge controller. There's normally space between the cabinet wall around the fridge, and the fridge itself. Different designs, though...

If this doesn't help you, it might help someone else...


----------

